
Ask HN: How do you get inspired for project ideas? - yasp
I&#x27;m looking for a coding project but feeling uninspired. What are your tips for coming up with project ideas that you feel inspired about?
======
PaulHoule
I have more ideas then time to implement them so for me I need to manage
"work-in-progress" so undone projects don't stay undone for too long.

For instance last year I bought a bunch of Phillips Hue hardware, ZooZ
sensors, etc. I never got them all working. I also have a collection of Denon
HEOS speakers and receivers so I can have "whole home music" but also have
"battleship style" surround sound in that the system can target messages to
different zones.

I got some time off work so in the last few weeks I've gotten the Linux server
downstairs to control them all so I am now living inside a sessile robot, get
woken up with bugle calls at sunrise, have lights "always on" a certain zone,
the system speaks up if a switch is in the wrong position, something important
is not plugged in, etc.

